# Awesome December weather. Where did everyone ride on this glorious day?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I rode up Henry Hudson Drive, Clausland & Tweed to Rockland Lake. Could not have asked for a better Christmas present. If you rode, where did you go?


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Harriman. Same trip yesterday and today. Up Willow Grove, past Lake Welch to Lake Tiorati Circle and back. 20 miles 1876 feet of climbing. 1:30 minutes I am happy to get out and it is not too long that my wife is unhappy. Leaving her with the 4 kids in the middle of the day is not exactly a vacation for her.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Today was an off day after 78 and 6k of climbing yesterday. Went out to Potters villa climbed Pickle and then up Schooley Mountain back to Califon and Philhower. Great day with a few friends. 

Tomorrow have to visit family but hopefully get in a quick shot out to the Great Swamp for a little TT work.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Just a fantastic day to ride so I pushed it to 3 hours/55 miles on the single speed from Montclair to Liberty Corner. Ran into a large group going the other way in Millburn, must have been High Gear?


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

I rolled out of my house at 7:30 on my CX bike and rode the rail beds north to Lafeyette and then headed somewhat west and found myself outside of Blairstown. From there I crossed Rt 94 and headed back over to Andover. It was a great day especially for late December. 53 miles 4700' of climbing and about 3:15 saddle time.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I rode from Three Bridges to Four Bridges with the NJ Cycling Group.

3_Bridges_4_Bridges - Readington Township, NJ


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

Scenic drive in Atlantic Highlands thru Sandy Hook and Sea Bright. Great day


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Christmas day I got 25 miles around northwest Bergen County. Friday was 50 miles to Piermont and Nyack. Saturday was a 60 miler also to Piermont/Nyack but a different route. Lucky to have a wife who doesn't mind my cycling. What a great way to end the calendar year!


----------

